# Mid-Ohio Walleye Club-Open Invitation



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Just a reminder to anyone interested. The Mid-Ohio Walleye Club meets this Thursday night. The club is FREE and open to all! 

When: Thursday (2/9/06) 7PM
Where: Gormans Nature Center 2295 Lexington Avenue Mansfield
Speaker: Denny Braun-Owner Sportsman's Outpost Vermilion, OH 

Denny is a proficient Lake Erie walleye angler as well as an excellent Musky fisherman. Come pick his brain about either topic. We will hold the traditional lure raffle following the meeting.

Tim Joseph


----------

